# Plastisol Transfers - Memphis, TN



## aphoristicanimus (Sep 20, 2015)

I live in Memphis, TN and I am looking for someone nearby who does plastisol transfers. I know there are several quality businesses online that make them but I would prefer to go local if possible. Anyone have any suggestions?

I have the heat press, the designer and I'm ready to get this side project off the ground! Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------

